# Cat flap height?



## loopyloulou (Jan 12, 2012)

Firstly hello all! My name is Natalie & i'm a Pet forum newbie together with my four rescue felines Shoko, Tigger, Missy & Lou Lou 

I have moved into a lovely new house a month ago & the time has come to install a cat flap & let the gang have their freedom back (and give my sofa corners some time out!).

Sadly for my wallet the whole house is double glazed. I've found a fantastic glazier to do the job but when he came round to measure up he thought the kitchen back door would be a better choice (smaller glass pane) than my choice. 
The reason i did not go with the kitchen door is that the wooden frame surrounding the door seemed rather high from the floor and two of my cats are petit females with a bit of an under carriage :blush: so assume they may find it difficult getting in and out. My choice of window has no frame so hole can be made at any height from the floor ( although the glass is bigger so would be slightly more expensive). 
When he measured up it is 10 inches/25cm from the floor. My cats measure 6 inches at most from belly to floor. Most cat flap instructions state that the average height from cat flap to floor is 4-6 inches. He told me that unless i have a disabled, 3 legged cat, kitten then this height should pose no problem.
I'm still in two minds and would appreciate your views as once the hole is made that's it! 
I know cats are very agile so am i being too cautious or just thoughtful  ? 
Thank you!


----------



## Crushmer (Nov 14, 2011)

Hi Natalie, nice to meet you!
I think it would be very uncomfortable for them to have to go through the cat flap at 10inches high if their undersides are only 6 high...


----------



## Cyberfyn (Nov 25, 2008)

Lol. They'll be fine at that. Our back door is much higher on the outside due to a sloping garden. All we did was put a bigger step down outside for them. Also, don't forget that cats are very 'stretchy' If they can jump ovet a six foot fence and climb trees, then a couple of inches won't bother them


----------



## Crushmer (Nov 14, 2011)

Cyberfyn said:


> All we did was put a bigger step down outside for them.


Good idea to put down a stem for them :smile:


----------



## Etienne (Dec 8, 2010)

Hi Natalie and welcome. Have you thought about asking the manufactureres what the recommend for height?


----------



## loopyloulou (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm getting a Sureflap (microchip cat flap) installed. The glazier i am using is a specialist cat flap fitter that is recommended by Sureflap. He is very well known & is a genius at installing cat flaps into any type of material and has done thousands, hence why i trust his judgement (having also seen my cats) although obviously with a few personal reservations  Most standard cat flap manufacturers come with the standard 4-6 inches from floor but i have seen some which are obviously higher & the cat having no problems 'jumping' through. Rather than changing the order i may just create a 'step' on the inside & out...i just want to get it right for them


----------



## loopyloulou (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks everyone! The cat flap i'm installing is the Sureflap. The glazier i'm using is actually recommended by Sureflap. He is a specialist cat flap fitter, a genius really as he can fit one in any type of material!...as well as having seen my cats i guess i should be confident with his advice. Most manufacturers state in their instructions 4-6 inches height. The idea of the step is good advice...i guess i just want it perfect for them


----------



## loopyloulou (Jan 12, 2012)

oops! Many apologies for double post! Do not seem to have a 'delete' option when i click the edit button x


----------

